# Gangbangers in car clubs



## LISTO (Aug 13, 2004)

*I've seen a few big clubs out there who don't mind taking in gangbangers what's up with that why would you burn up your club name and bring that drama in your club? 

*


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

huh?? I never seen it??


----------



## LISTO (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 14 2005, 07:57 AM
> *huh?? I never seen it??
> [snapback]3411619[/snapback]​*


Believe me homie I have and have seen people on here reppin the big Sur 13 and claiming a car club
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Illusion_@Jul 14 2005, 11:03 AM
> *Believe me homie I have and have seen people on here reppin the big Sur 13 and claiming a car club
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3411646[/snapback]​*




where are you from?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Illusion_@Jul 14 2005, 09:03 AM
> *Believe me homie I have and have seen people on here reppin the big Sur 13 and claiming a car club
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3411646[/snapback]​*



What does Sur 13 mean??
:dunno:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 14 2005, 09:12 AM
> *What does Sur 13 mean??
> :dunno:
> [snapback]3411685[/snapback]​*


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Illusion_@Jul 14 2005, 10:54 AM
> *I've seen a few big clubs out there who don't mind taking in gangbangers what's up with that why would you burn up your club name and bring that drama in your club?
> 
> 
> [snapback]3411606[/snapback]​*


LOL.... here we go. It will be interesting to see how much of this gets discussed and how much of it is brushed over. *watching* :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

THERES YOUR ANSWER! ROLLERZ ONLY FOR LIFE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lowriding is full of hipocrates


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 14 2005, 09:35 AM
> *THERES YOUR ANSWER!    ROLLERZ ONLY FOR LIFE
> [snapback]3411768[/snapback]​*


Damb I didn't know they allowed that :dunno:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

This topic is boring. Theres always gonna be a G, or an ex- G behind the wheel. It doesn't mean they are out banging.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 14 2005, 08:39 AM
> *This topic is boring. Theres always gonna be a G, or an ex- G behind the wheel.  It doesn't mean they are out banging.
> [snapback]3411799[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

some people are in gangs and own lowriders are the same time, it dont make them bad people.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 14 2005, 09:39 AM
> *This topic is boring. Theres always gonna be a G, or an ex- G behind the wheel.  It doesn't mean they are out banging.
> [snapback]3411799[/snapback]​*


*Being an EX "G" homie is way diffrent than being an active one

get togethers, shows, picnics it could bring you trouble if you have an active "G" in your club que no?*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 14 2005, 08:40 AM
> *some people are in gangs and own lowriders are the same time, it dont make them bad people.
> [snapback]3411807[/snapback]​*


so gangs arent bad?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 14 2005, 09:41 AM
> *Being an EX "G" homie is way diffrent than being an active one
> 
> get togethers, shows, picnics it could bring you trouble if you have an active "G" in your club que no?
> [snapback]3411814[/snapback]​*


If you can't seperate the Lowriding lifestyle from the Gangster lifestyle no doubt there will be problems.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good question. i recently got a new member for my bike club. he says he knows another guy with a clean bike but he says that other dude is in a gang, or claims to be in one. what should i do?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 14 2005, 09:40 AM
> *some people are in gangs and own lowriders are the same time, it dont make them bad people.
> [snapback]3411807[/snapback]​*



Hubbards 3ce and Hubbards CC are one and the same :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

who gives a fuck


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jul 14 2005, 11:51 AM
> *who gives a fuck
> [snapback]3411865[/snapback]​*



you do, you posted in this topic, you must care 




:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

That's why I love my club. Were all just homeboys above all else. If you got a clean ride but you dont know how to act it's not happening.


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

lol...well....what can you do...nothing...theres always gonna be gangbangers


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

I've never heard of such things..... :biggrin:


----------



## 64impcali (Apr 24, 2002)

That's why some clubs don't have young (teenager) members.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 14 2005, 11:34 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know... until you blew that up I ALWAYS thought the plant in the background was your bangs. :dunno:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I DONT KNOW ABOUT WHERE YOU LIVE BUT MOST PEOPLE I KNOW ARE AND WHERE GANGMENBERS AND THEN GOT INTO A CAR CLUB.........MOST CHICANOS FROM SO.CAL ARE CLAMING A HOOD...............


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 14 2005, 08:43 AM
> *If you can't seperate the Lowriding lifestyle from the Gangster lifestyle no doubt there will be problems.
> [snapback]3411824[/snapback]​*


thats what im saying theres a lot of bangers in clubs but they leave that shiit in the streets when its time to lowride...........And for all the people who arent from sothern cali shouldnt be talking cause you guys have no idea what its like down here


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jul 14 2005, 09:12 AM
> *thats what im saying theres a lot of bangers in clubs but they leave that shiit  in the streets when its time to lowride...........And for all the people who arent from sothern cali shouldnt be talking cause you guys have no idea what its like down here
> [snapback]3412000[/snapback]​*


VERY TRUE! THESE FOOLS ARE WATCHING TO MUCH TV


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

_NOTE: SORRY for the long post... the bolded parts are my main points if you're not interested in ALL of my babble._



> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 14 2005, 11:43 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And that is where there is some conversation to be had around the issue. *I'll be the first to say I consider myself a newbie BUT I show respect and work hard to learn from those that came before me and naturally I almost want to say that there is no place in lowriding for gangbanging. BUT I can't- because to be familiar with any type of history of the culture is to be familiar with its roots and know/understand where the movement came from and what it was a response to *(not enough room here for all of that), *especially the 50’s-mid 70’s.* That period of time is a part of the history and cannot and should not be ignored.

Now... what exactly that has to do with "gangs" can be debated but *what we can discuss beyond the actual "gang" is the mentality/lifestyle of the gang and the car club and talk about how much overlap between the two, at this point in lowrider history, we have reason to allow.* I am comfortable saying that we are at a pivotal point in lowriding. Lots of new things are happening and the West has branched/reached out and allowed lowriding to grow and influence in ways like never before. Much of the influence is positive and seems to be the general consensus that a positive direction is what we are seeking together. *Are we at a time where there is not room for confusion between lowriding and gangbanging? Or is it crucial for lowriding that it maintains questions/doubt around the intentions of lowriders to keep the newcomers “pure” and avoid infiltration/watering down of the culture? * Or does it have nothing to do with either of these questions and we just have to accept that some are into it for different reasons and that while I would NEVER use what I have to make someone else feel less of who they are, there are those whose sole purpose is to intimidate/humiliate because it gives them the validation they are seeking (it's abstract but *it does tie in to gang mentality as it causes rifts/rivalries that quickly abandon reason and appeal only to pride and emotion and generates support from others who are in the same "crew"- basically, loyalty over reason, love, and justice*.)

*There has also been some interesting discussion in other threads about the relationship between the lowrider and the club. This relationship has many facets and THIS is where a lot of the questions we are asking here can be examined and some insight can possibly be gained.* I’ll post links to some of these other threads later. *But what is the role of the lowrider to the club? The club to the lowrider? Both (the club and the lowrider) to outsiders (non-lowriders) or insiders (other lowriders) from other groups? What do you all think? *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 14 2005, 05:12 PM
> *What does Sur 13 mean??
> :dunno:
> [snapback]3411685[/snapback]​*



Sorry but I still didn't get it :?


----------



## HITMANN (Dec 15, 2004)

WE DON'T BELONG IN CAR CLUBS!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 14 2005, 08:12 AM
> *What does Sur 13 mean??
> :dunno:
> [snapback]3411685[/snapback]​*


thats a bit of a misnomer, the "sure trece" is in canada and take you to go see the 1929 Duesenberg Phaeton Royale Model J and the 1913 Chevrolet Classic Six.










its also the what they take you to take in mexico to get to the old ladies house who makes the bomb sopes. :biggrin:


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

what u talkin bout?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Illusion_@Jul 14 2005, 07:54 AM
> *I've seen a few big clubs out there who don't mind taking in gangbangers what's up with that why would you burn up your club name and bring that drama in your club?
> 
> 
> [snapback]3411606[/snapback]​*


_*I guess the question I have for this comment is this;

How are you coming to the conclusion that the homies in question are banging...are you operating on visual clues alone or do you know them personally. If you are operating on visual clues then you may be mistaken. I have a very close friend who is striaght tatted up with his East Los hood, on his neck-back of head-arms....those tats are a reflection of a part of his life that he has left behind, but was very real at the time he got them. He is one of the best and loving fathers to his wife and children that I have met. Had I operated on the what the initial visual was we may have never become the friends that we are, but that would have been my loss. Point being we all have different life experiences that cause us to relate to the world in the way that we do...but we shouldnt be cursed for living those experiences and learning from them and ultimately becoming better people for it...Man the moment we stop making attempts to keep each other down is the moment we start making even more progress. I say give those dudes the same respect as anyone else until they prove themselves otherwise...

You know its easy to condem when we havent walked the same line...easy to say what isnt the right way of life when we havent been there and known what others experience....

I will never condone gang violence amongst any ethnic group...but in the same breath I dont have the right to judge another mans choices because I haven't lived his life...*_


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _NOTE: SORRY for the long post... the bolded parts are my main points if you're not interested in ALL of my babble._
> If you can't seperate the Lowriding lifestyle from the Gangster lifestyle no doubt there will be problems.
> [snapback]3411824[/snapback]​


And that is where there is some conversation to be had around the issue. *I'll be the first to say I consider myself a newbie BUT I show respect and work hard to learn from those that came before me and naturally I almost want to say that there is no place in lowriding for gangbanging. BUT I can't- because to be familiar with any type of history of the culture is to be familiar with its roots and know/understand where the movement came from and what it was a response to *(not enough room here for all of that), *especially the 50’s-mid 70’s.* That period of time is a part of the history and cannot and should not be ignored.

Now... what exactly that has to do with "gangs" can be debated but *what we can discuss beyond the actual "gang" is the mentality/lifestyle of the gang and the car club and talk about how much overlap between the two, at this point in lowrider history, we have reason to allow.* I am comfortable saying that we are at a pivotal point in lowriding. Lots of new things are happening and the West has branched/reached out and allowed lowriding to grow and influence in ways like never before. Much of the influence is positive and seems to be the general consensus that a positive direction is what we are seeking together. *Are we at a time where there is not room for confusion between lowriding and gangbanging? Or is it crucial for lowriding that it maintains questions/doubt around the intentions of lowriders to keep the newcomers “pure” and avoid infiltration/watering down of the culture? * Or does it have nothing to do with either of these questions and we just have to accept that some are into it for different reasons and that while I would NEVER use what I have to make someone else feel less of who they are, there are those whose sole purpose is to intimidate/humiliate because it gives them the validation they are seeking (it's abstract but *it does tie in to gang mentality as it causes rifts/rivalries that quickly abandon reason and appeal only to pride and emotion and generates support from others who are in the same "crew"- basically, loyalty over reason, love, and justice*.)

*There has also been some interesting discussion in other threads about the relationship between the lowrider and the club. This relationship has many facets and THIS is where a lot of the questions we are asking here can be examined and some insight can possibly be gained.* I’ll post links to some of these other threads later. *But what is the role of the lowrider to the club? The club to the lowrider? Both (the club and the lowrider) to outsiders (non-lowriders) or insiders (other lowriders) from other groups? What do you all think? *
[snapback]3412204[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

WTF IS THE GUY TALKING ABOUT? THIS FOOL IS SO WORRIED ABOUT PEOPLE ACCEPTING HIM! FUCK WHAT PEOPLE THINK! YOUR A RIDER OR YOUR NOT....


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

IVE READ THAT SHIT FIVE TIMES AND STILL DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK HE'S TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

IT WOULD BE WRONG HERE IN CALI TO SAY YOUR NOT HOOD RELATED, YOU DONT HAVE TO BE GANG BANGIN BUT I KNOW MOST WILL AGREE WITH ME A LOT OF OUR FAMILY AND HOMIES BEEN IN A GANG OR CHILLED WITH A GANG. DONT LET A HOMIES PAST KEEP HIM AWAY FROM LETTIN HIM IN THE CLUB. WE ALL HAVE A PAST. NOW ITS DIFFERENT AND I DONT UNDERSTAND EITHER WHY A LOT OF CLUBS LET THE STUPID YUNGSTERS IN THAT WANNA STILL ACTIVELY GANGBANG AND ALWAYS START SHIT IN THERE CARS WITH THEIR PLAQUES ON. THATS A BIG NO NO IN OUR CLUBS AND I KNOW IN A LOT OF OTHER CLUBS BUT THERES STILL THAT CROWD THAT DONT LEARN


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

:uh: TO MUCH READING!!! ITS ALL ABOUT GANG BANGING AND DOPE SLANGING, WHO WANTS A ''GAY ASS BOYSCOUT CAR CLUB'??


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 14 2005, 01:04 PM
> *WTF IS THE GUY TALKING ABOUT? THIS FOOL IS SO WORRIED ABOUT PEOPLE ACCEPTING HIM! FUCK WHAT PEOPLE THINK! YOUR A RIDER OR YOUR NOT....
> [snapback]3412343[/snapback]​*


Oh... I'm accepted- if for nothing else because I give and accept deserved respect. I was just trying to contribute to the topic and was actually expanding on something you said in another thread a couple weeks back. Keep reading :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

DAM GOOD MEMORY! I DONT KNOW WHAT I SAID 10 MINUTES AGO.


----------



## 64impcali (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 14 2005, 10:06 AM
> *IVE READ THAT SHIT FIVE TIMES AND STILL DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK HE'S TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3412351[/snapback]​*


He's basicaly saying that he knows that Lowriding started on the West Coast and that gangbanging was tied into that because of the times but now 2005 a lot of Lowriders have nothing to do with gangs and because of that now Lowriders are trying to create a postive image for themselves.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 14 2005, 11:02 AM
> *I guess the question I have for this comment is this;
> 
> How are you coming to the conclusion that the homies in question are banging...are you operating on visual clues alone or do you know them personally. If you are operating on visual clues then you may be mistaken. I have a very close friend who is striaght tatted up with his East Los hood, on his neck-back of head-arms....those tats are a reflection of a part of his life that he has left behind, but was very real at the time he got them. He is one of the best and loving fathers to his wife and children that I have met. Had I operated on the what the initial visual was we may have never become the friends that we are, but that would have been my loss. Point being we all have different life experiences that cause us to relate to the world in the way that we do...but we shouldnt be cursed for living those experiences and learning from them and ultimately becoming better people for it...Man the moment we stop making attempts to keep each other down is the moment we start making even more progress. I say give those dudes the same respect as anyone else until they prove themselves otherwise...
> ...


Perfect.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

How are you coming to the conclusion that the homies in question are banging...are you operating on visual clues alone or do you know them personally. If you are operating on visual clues then you may be mistaken. I have a very close friend who is striaght tatted up with his East Los hood, on his neck-back of head-arms....those tats are a reflection of a part of his life that he has left behind, but was very real at the time he got them. He is one of the best and loving fathers to his wife and children that I have met. Had I operated on the what the initial visual was we may have never become the friends that we are, but that would have been my loss. Point being we all have different life experiences that cause us to relate to the world in the way that we do...but we shouldnt be cursed for living those experiences and learning from them and ultimately becoming better people for it...Man the moment we stop making attempts to keep each other down is the moment we start making even more progress. I say give those dudes the same respect as anyone else until they prove themselves otherwise...

You know its easy to condem when we havent walked the same line...easy to say what isnt the right way of life when we havent been there and known what others experience....

I will never condone gang violence amongst any ethnic group...but in the same breath I dont have the right to judge another mans choices because I haven't lived his life...[/b][/B][/i]
[snapback]3412319[/snapback]​[/quote]
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

FUCK THIS TOPIC! I AM GOING OUTSIDE. I NEED TO GANGBANG. :machinegun: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

ALL THIS FUKING READING IS MAKING ME WANT TO COMMIT SOME GANG VIOLENCE!!!!! :guns: OR MAYBE ILL JUST PUT A HYDRA SHOCK IN LIL SPARKY!!!!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 14 2005, 10:23 AM
> *ALL THIS FUKING READING IS MAKING ME WANT TO COMMIT SOME GANG VIOLENCE!!!!! :guns: OR MAYBE ILL JUST PUT A HYDRA SHOCK IN LIL SPARKY!!!!
> [snapback]3412454[/snapback]​*


NOW THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64impcali_@Jul 14 2005, 01:15 PM
> *He's basicaly saying that he knows that Lowriding started on the West Coast and that gangbanging was tied into that because of the times but now 2005 a lot of Lowriders have nothing to do with gangs and because of that now Lowriders are trying to create a postive image for themselves.
> [snapback]3412412[/snapback]​*


Thanks... :thumbsup: Should I leave the rest out? I'm just in the habit of thinking out loud to prevent people (including myself) from picking holes in what I'm saying- so I just completely explain myself. Sorry if my points are jumbled in blah blah blah

PS- 73Riviera, :thumbsup:


----------



## 64impcali (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 14 2005, 10:29 AM
> *Thanks...  :thumbsup:  Should I leave the rest out?  I'm just in the habit of thinking out loud to prevent people (including myself) from picking holes in what I'm saying- so I just completely explain myself.  Sorry if my points are jumbled in blah blah blah
> 
> PS- 73Riviera,  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3412485[/snapback]​*


Don't leave anything out...you got me thinking. This is a public forum so speak your mind. :biggrin:


----------



## demagogue (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 14 2005, 10:10 AM
> *:uh: TO MUCH READING!!! ITS ALL ABOUT GANG BANGING AND DOPE SLANGING, WHO WANTS A ''GAY ASS BOYSCOUT CAR CLUB'??
> [snapback]3412377[/snapback]​*



HOLY FUCKING SHIT, EVERY POST YOU MAKE IS ANNOYING.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

I know this topic can be a lil bit controversial but i couldnt hold back i had 2 put my .2 cents in but hey thats what forums are for...i believe that the reason alot of people relate gangs with car clubs is because of one simple fact "stereotypes" alot of cops in Miami believe that car clubs are nothing more then gangs with nice cars....ive been pulled over soo many times just because on my window it says Rollin c.c....and it pisses me off cause alot of the times these pussy ass pigs kill my high...but back 2 my point alot of car clubs do have gang members or ex-gang members but a majority of these ppl who are not gang affiliated get stereotyped because of the cars we drive, how we dress, what we do for fun, or just cause of the simple fact its a big group of people who are hanging out...but in actuality all of us are in it for the love of lowrider culture and building cars...to me when your in a car club and when you are all cruising in one big line or headed out 2 a road trip and to see a line of at least 40 or more cars together all different types of paints, rims, chevys, caddys, trucks, 2 doors, 4 doors, lowriders, highriders, mini-trucks it dont matta it looks soo fukin good and feels good when you and all your homies can ride out and represent your club 2 da fullest and show people what you about...but in the end thier will be people who stereotype and all you can do is try not 2 listen and avoid thier STUPIDITY cause thier are people in this world who are Cabezons or for my non-spanish speaking people HARD HEADED and just wont actually look at what car clubs are really about....but o well we still keep repping no matter what


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 14 2005, 09:11 AM
> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT WHERE YOU LIVE BUT MOST PEOPLE I KNOW ARE AND WHERE GANGMENBERS AND THEN GOT INTO A CAR CLUB.........MOST CHICANOS FROM SO.CAL ARE CLAMING A HOOD...............
> [snapback]3411987[/snapback]​*


yeah but most people tend to grow up at some point and get into other things. i wouldnt say most chicanos are, but a large amount are. if you are cool, then no worries. just as long as they dont bring it to you when you are riding, then its a non-issue.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by demagogue_@Jul 14 2005, 10:40 AM
> *HOLY FUCKING SHIT, EVERY POST YOU MAKE IS ANNOYING.
> [snapback]3412566[/snapback]​*


haha, yeah pretty much


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 14 2005, 09:34 AM
> *
> [snapback]3411761[/snapback]​*


Just a question,and I mean NO disrespect by it LOCC,But I know that There are a few R.O chapters forming out up in Nor.Cal.
What Happens when/or If a member from the Nor.Cal chapter has a 14 on the bacc of his head or is a North sider?
again,NO DISRESPECT,Just curious how that works with So.Cal clubs with Nor.Cal Chapters.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

seperation of church and state. wait wrong type of organization. although some people try to claim they are gangster just because they get a tat or two. having some points, and some tatts doesnt make you gang related. although some seem to get the tats because others around have them too. although sometimes they themselve and the cops tend to think so :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 14 2005, 10:23 AM
> *ALL THIS FUKING READING IS MAKING ME WANT TO COMMIT SOME GANG VIOLENCE!!!!! :guns: OR MAYBE ILL JUST PUT A HYDRA SHOCK IN LIL SPARKY!!!!
> [snapback]3412454[/snapback]​*


WTF DID SPARKY EVERY DO TO YOU  ...poor sparky..i got your back lil buddy


----------



## 64impcali (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 14 2005, 10:48 AM
> *seperation of church and state. wait wrong type of organization. although some people try to claim they are gangster just because they get a tat or two. having some points, and some tatts doesnt make you gang related. although sometimes they themselve and the cops tend to think so  :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3412630[/snapback]​*


LOL....


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

to many fuking questions! you need a pacifier


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 14 2005, 10:45 AM
> *Just a question,and I mean NO disrespect by it LOCC,But I know that There are a few R.O chapters forming out up in Nor.Cal.
> What Happens when/or If a member from the Nor.Cal chapter has a 14 on the bacc of his head or is a North sider?
> again,NO DISRESPECT,Just curious how that works with So.Cal clubs with Nor.Cal Chapters.
> [snapback]3412612[/snapback]​*


GOOD QUESTION! WE TRY OUR HARDEST TO PREVENT ANY OF THAT FROM OCCURING! I DONT BANG ANYMORE I AM A FAMILY MAN. I JUST LOVE TO COME ON HERE AND PLAY WITH THESE PEOPLE THAT HAVE NO IDEA OF LIFE ON THE STREETS OF L.A (OR ANY LARGE CITY). THEY JUST DONT UNDERSTAND AND THEY NEVER WILL . AS I WILL NEVER UNDERSTAND THERE LIFESTYLE!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 14 2005, 02:05 PM
> *I JUST LOVE TO COME ON HERE AND PLAY WITH THESE PEOPLE THAT HAVE NO IDEA OF LIFE ON THE STREETS OF L.A (OR ANY LARGE CITY). THEY JUST DONT UNDERSTAND AND  THEY NEVER WILL . AS I WILL NEVER UNDERSTAND THERE LIFESTYLE!
> [snapback]3412719[/snapback]​*


Sounds like the same kind of stereotyping we've been talking about the last few pages :dunno: Some of the people you've been talking to on here could've come up in the hood and understand EXACTLY what's up and just all have different perspectives. 

I feel you though- *sometimes it's difficult talking to people that just don't have the experiences/perspective necessary to REALLY get into a topic. I can respect someone for trying though. At first I didn't really respond *but when I saw where the conversation was going I thought it would help to put in my .02 *If you have the knowledge/experience, school them. And hopefully people will be better for having come into contact with your perspective. You know? *


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 14 2005, 11:33 AM
> *Sounds like the same kind of stereotyping we've been talking about the last few pages  :dunno:  Some of the people you've been talking to on here could've come up in the hood and understand EXACTLY what's up and just all have different perspectives.
> 
> I feel you though- sometimes it's difficult talking to people that just don't have the experiences/perspective necessary to REALLY get into a topic.  I can respect someone for trying though.  At first I didn't really respond but when I saw where the conversation was going I thought it would help to put in my .02  You know?
> [snapback]3412829[/snapback]​*


 :uh: u wanna throw ?  :guns:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 14 2005, 02:35 PM
> *:uh: u wanna throw ?   :guns:
> [snapback]3412848[/snapback]​*


I don't think you do...  :biggrin: For real though... what in there was offensive?
PS- You missed my edit too


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 14 2005, 11:38 AM
> *I don't think you do...    :biggrin:  For real though... what in there was offensive?
> PS- You missed my edit too
> [snapback]3412861[/snapback]​*


  JUST FUKIN WITH U


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 14 2005, 02:56 PM
> * JUST FUKIN WITH U
> [snapback]3412977[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _NOTE: SORRY for the long post... the bolded parts are my main points if you're not interested in ALL of my babble._
> If you can't seperate the Lowriding lifestyle from the Gangster lifestyle no doubt there will be problems.
> [snapback]3411824[/snapback]​


And that is where there is some conversation to be had around the issue. *I'll be the first to say I consider myself a newbie BUT I show respect and work hard to learn from those that came before me and naturally I almost want to say that there is no place in lowriding for gangbanging. BUT I can't- because to be familiar with any type of history of the culture is to be familiar with its roots and know/understand where the movement came from and what it was a response to *(not enough room here for all of that), *especially the 50’s-mid 70’s.* That period of time is a part of the history and cannot and should not be ignored.

Now... what exactly that has to do with "gangs" can be debated but *what we can discuss beyond the actual "gang" is the mentality/lifestyle of the gang and the car club and talk about how much overlap between the two, at this point in lowrider history, we have reason to allow.* I am comfortable saying that we are at a pivotal point in lowriding. Lots of new things are happening and the West has branched/reached out and allowed lowriding to grow and influence in ways like never before. Much of the influence is positive and seems to be the general consensus that a positive direction is what we are seeking together. *Are we at a time where there is not room for confusion between lowriding and gangbanging? Or is it crucial for lowriding that it maintains questions/doubt around the intentions of lowriders to keep the newcomers “pure” and avoid infiltration/watering down of the culture? * Or does it have nothing to do with either of these questions and we just have to accept that some are into it for different reasons and that while I would NEVER use what I have to make someone else feel less of who they are, there are those whose sole purpose is to intimidate/humiliate because it gives them the validation they are seeking (it's abstract but *it does tie in to gang mentality as it causes rifts/rivalries that quickly abandon reason and appeal only to pride and emotion and generates support from others who are in the same "crew"- basically, loyalty over reason, love, and justice*.)

*There has also been some interesting discussion in other threads about the relationship between the lowrider and the club. This relationship has many facets and THIS is where a lot of the questions we are asking here can be examined and some insight can possibly be gained.* I’ll post links to some of these other threads later. *But what is the role of the lowrider to the club? The club to the lowrider? Both (the club and the lowrider) to outsiders (non-lowriders) or insiders (other lowriders) from other groups? What do you all think? *
[snapback]3412204[/snapback]​[/quote]
        

some of you guys do not have a clue.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 14 2005, 03:44 PM
> *
> some of you guys do not have a clue.
> [snapback]3413274[/snapback]​*


 :uh: We've already been through this TOPFAN. Thanks for your insight :thumbsup: Maybe you can enlighten me? 

Sorry if I sound abrasive but it's REAL easy to come into a topic and tell people they don't know anything and that you do and not contribute to the discussion. Could you tell us, please, why I don't have a clue? I have opinions on this issue but my post asks some questions to keep the discussion going so that people will discuss. If you can make statements/discussion instead of accusations we can probably discuss and then everyone can see for themselves that I don't have a clue


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

HEY HOWARD! WHAT ARE YOU BRO SOME KIND OF COUNSLER,PREACHER,PROBATION OFFICER? HONEST QUESTION!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

IM A GANGMENBER...AND WILL NEVER CHANGE TILL I DIE....AND IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH GROWING UP...ITS JUST A PART OF LIFE...


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 14 2005, 01:02 PM
> *         IM A GANGMENBER...AND WILL NEVER CHANGE TILL I DIE....AND IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH GROWING UP...ITS JUST A PART OF LIFE...
> [snapback]3413387[/snapback]​*


i agree it CAN be a part of life. things should change, especially when kids come into the picture.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you gotta be from cali to be a gang banger


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 14 2005, 12:52 PM
> *:uh: We've already been through this TOPFAN.  Thanks for your insight  :thumbsup: Maybe you can enlighten me?
> 
> Sorry if I sound abrasive but it's REAL easy to come into a topic and tell people they don't know anything and that you do and not contribute to the discussion.  Could you tell us, please, why I don't have a clue?  I have opinions on this issue but my post asks some questions to keep the discussion going so that people will discuss.  If you can make statements/discussion instead of accusations we can probably discuss and then everyone can see for themselves that I don't have a clue
> [snapback]3413321[/snapback]​*


Sometimes this subject is redundant. STOP over analyzing the whole scope of things. I am not a GANG member....but I grew up in the hood and I hate that word GANG member. Some Car Clubs have the reputation for allowing these type of people in thier club. That is thier choice......anyways, LOWRIDING is what it is... some LOWRIDERS were GANG members some were not, easy as that. I know a lot of LOWRIDERS who never banged and I know a lot of people who were homies but never banged. Just as you, I dont like the stereotyping of LOWRIDERS but its there. I can rember when 64 CHEVY's were '******' cars and you could not drive 2 blocks without getting harrased. I have always defended my LIFESTYLE and you know, I dont care whether people accept our culture. Ill be doing this or thinking about doing it, till the day I die. 

As far as the history of it all, you cant believe everything you read in LOWRIDER or any other publication. You want the truth of it all? Ask someone who lived it or has FAMILY that lived it. I honestly believe 60 percent or more of the people on this website will go on to some other fad in due time. When they do, the real people who are down for this..... can continue doing what they have to do.LOWRIDE...


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 14 2005, 08:34 AM
> *
> [snapback]3411761[/snapback]​*



hey, that's photoshopped hehehe... hahaha just fucking around, last thing I need is a 13 upset at me GRRRR  damn it, i like playing around with the guys from Rollerz only 




anyhow, Some big car clubs, majority of car clubs in l.a. have gang bangers in their clubs, no lie, nothing being hidden. However, being in a gang is one thing, being in a club is another thing. Everytime I see gang members in a club, they usually just lowride, meaning, they aren't gang banging with a club t-shirt or none of that nonsense... Hope that answered your answer; to the guy who made the topic...


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> *TOPFAN,Jul 14 2005, 01:32 PM]
> Sometimes this subject is redundant.*


was due already this month. as ive always said, nothing is going to change, part of how its always been.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 14 2005, 08:12 AM
> *What does Sur 13 mean??
> :dunno:
> [snapback]3411685[/snapback]​*




were you not from Online Cholos 13 .com? You even have a tattoo on your back that says Online Cholos 13--- I think they were based out of Carson, some italian dude started it in the 80's... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 14 2005, 01:02 PM
> *         IM A GANGMENBER...AND WILL NEVER CHANGE TILL I DIE....AND IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH GROWING UP...ITS JUST A PART OF LIFE...
> [snapback]3413387[/snapback]​*




I don't like my homie keith bc when I met him, he said, what barrio you from PUTO and socked me on my face... then he picked me up and said, ok you my homie now... DAYUMMMM... hehehe LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2005, 01:10 PM
> *you gotta be from cali to be a gang banger
> [snapback]3413452[/snapback]​*



that's like saying; you gotta be a cowboy to be from texas hahahaa... LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 14 2005, 01:42 PM
> *that's like saying; you gotta be a cowboy to be from texas hahahaa... LOL
> [snapback]3413632[/snapback]​*


there are more farms in cali than in texas


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 14 2005, 01:36 PM
> *was due already this month. as ive always said, nothing is going to change, part of how its always been.
> [snapback]3413596[/snapback]​*


You know it is important to know your history....but I am sick of us stating and defending that it started this way or that way. Like if we were all fucking neandrathals...and we evolved into this new homogonized version.Lowriding evolved mostly in part, because our financial situation changed....as well as our mentality. You can take a boy out of the hood, but you cannot take the hood out the boy!.... 

BUT...you can take the hoodlum out the boy from the hood!

Look at some of these cars...you think a Gang members can afford these things...[legitimately] anyways, I can be here for days...no wonder I stopped coming here....


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

Man, I was born right in the middle of the South Side Los 13 and Hoover Crip neighborhood... yep, 109 st and vermont... Shootouts every day between both bc of territory or what not. I had growing up friends in both gangs. However, I have nothing but love for the ones who are dead and the ones who are still alive. Sometimes whenever I had a problem, if the homies were with me, some of them would be like fuck that nacho, you don't need to fight, we'll fuck them up for you... LOL RIP my boy Alfredo, would always want to take over my fights. We grew up with each other since Kinder and he was killed while cruising in his lowrider bike down the street in 95... F-cked up situation bc he wasn't banging anymore and had no tattoos on him or what not... But what I am saying, to me, gangs were not that much of a negative... Thanks to some of the homies, I don't have a f-cked up record from school and I was able to go attend a university. So how do I feel about a gang members being in a lowrider club... as long as they leave the gang banging out of the club its all good...





Dippinit homie, even if you are from Online Cholos 13.com I still got mad love for you homie... :0


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2005, 01:47 PM
> *there are more farms in cali than in texas
> [snapback]3413658[/snapback]​*




don't be hating bc I have a miniature farm in my backyard... filled with papaya trees, tomatoes, cucumbers, and habanero chiles... hahahaa


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 14 2005, 01:35 PM
> *hey, that's photoshopped hehehe... hahaha just fucking around, last thing I need is a 13 upset at me GRRRR  damn it, i like playing around with the guys from Rollerz only
> anyhow, Some big car clubs, majority of car clubs in l.a. have gang bangers in their clubs, no lie, nothing being hidden. However, being in a gang is one thing, being in a club is another thing. Everytime I see gang members in a club, they usually just lowride, meaning, they aren't gang banging with a club t-shirt or none of that nonsense... Hope that answered your answer; to the guy who made the topic...
> [snapback]3413590[/snapback]​*


WE PUT ASIDE THE GANG AFFILIATION WHEN FLYING COLORS....EVERYONE FROM DIFFERENT NEIGHBORHOOD GET A LONG OR THEY GET PUT IN PLACE...(GET CHECKED)....We got Lawyers, Doctors, Brokers, Loan Officers, Ballers, Hustlers, Pizza Delivery (boy)...Priest.........Chinese...Japanese...Filipinos....Hispanics...Latinos....White...Black..............Crips.....Bloods...Eses............EVEN POLICE OFFICER...................................................EVERYONE GET ALONG, SINGS THE SAME SONG.....We drink, Laugh, Cry, Throw Up...get sick and DIE TOGETHER...................................THERE!!!! Is that Clear enough..........I know a Car Club who denies that they are not GANG RELATED...Fucken bullshit.........Somehow, Somewhere, You are Gang Related, either your baby momma, your baby momma friend, your baby momma friend's friend.....that makes you related....You make Contact with them Right? then you are related....

Now for Whoever started this post....I GIVE YOU PROPS Cuz Now....YOU ARE GANG RELATED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 14 2005, 01:42 PM
> *that's like saying; you gotta be a cowboy to be from texas hahahaa... LOL
> [snapback]3413632[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 14 2005, 01:47 PM
> *BUT...you can take the hoodlum out the boy from the hood!
> 
> Look at some of these cars...you think a Gang members can afford these things...[legitimately] anyways, I can be here for days...no wonder I stopped coming here....
> [snapback]3413662[/snapback]​*




what's up cholo a.k.a. little mijo... LOL Brandon is mini mijo.... We have missed you man... I'll be there during your next car club meeting... Have to bother danny and the other lil homie with the cell phone LOL...


Nacho


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

FUCK IT EVERYONE OUT! I'M GONNA SHOOT UP THE TOPIC :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 14 2005, 01:53 PM
> *FUCK IT EVERYONE OUT! I'M GONNA SHOOT UP THE TOPIC :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> [snapback]3413699[/snapback]​*


Aye watch out.............You might hit my Impala.... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

You know what FUCK IT..............SAY HELLO TO MY LIL FREEEENNNNND



:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :nono:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 14 2005, 01:51 PM
> *WE PUT ASIDE THE GANG AFFILIATION WHEN FLYING COLORS....EVERYONE FROM DIFFERENT NEIGHBORHOOD GET A LONG OR THEY GET PUT IN PLACE...(GET CHECKED)....We got Lawyers, Doctors, Brokers, Loan Officers, Ballers, Hustlers, Pizza Delivery (boy)...Priest.........Chinese...Japanese...Filipinos....Hispanics...Latinos....White...Black..............Crips.....Bloods...Eses............EVEN POLICE OFFICER...................................................EVERYONE GET ALONG, SINGS THE SAME SONG.....We drink, Laugh, Cry, Throw Up...get sick and DIE TOGETHER...................................THERE!!!! Is that Clear enough..........I know a Car Club who denies that they are not GANG RELATED...Fucken bullshit.........Somehow, Somewhere, You are Gang Related, either your baby momma, your baby momma friend, your baby momma friend's friend.....that makes you related....You make Contact with them Right? then you are related....
> 
> Now for Whoever started this post....I GIVE YOU PROPS Cuz Now....YOU ARE GANG RELATED!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3413682[/snapback]​*




oye cao, was that towards me or layitlow??? hahaha... But hey... Ballers and Police officers in your club doesn't mix, one of them is going to lose a job pretty soon with this statement in case there are police officers in this internet chet on here.... 

Same with us, we all have some gang relation/relative or w/e so I ain't sweating it... like I said, to me it was a positive and to many its a negative... oh well... I've never been a gang member but my I sure as hell do know a lot of members... 

oh p.s. what you quote, and I wrote wasn't directed at rollerz only, so don't take it wrong, the joke was directed to your homie LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 14 2005, 01:53 PM
> *FUCK IT EVERYONE OUT! I'M GONNA SHOOT UP THE TOPIC :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> [snapback]3413699[/snapback]​*




fucken vato loco 4 life is going bazerks in this bitch hahahaha


what did they call you, little scooby? Chingao, you just shot up my metro hahaha


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

HEY MANNY BE CAREFUL! YOULL SHOOT YOUR EYE OUT!!!!!! :around:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 14 2005, 01:56 PM
> *FREEEENNNNND
> :nono:
> [snapback]3413716[/snapback]​*




Real bangers don't know how to type...


FRIEND!!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 14 2005, 01:59 PM
> *HEY MANNY BE CAREFUL!  YOULL SHOOT YOUR EYE OUT!!!!!! :around:
> [snapback]3413732[/snapback]​*




WTF, we have a manny in our club too hahaha...


Manny Manitas Chiquitas...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 14 2005, 01:52 PM
> *what's up cholo a.k.a. little mijo... LOL Brandon is mini mijo.... We have missed you man... I'll be there during your next car club meeting... Have to bother danny and the other lil homie with the cell phone LOL...
> Nacho
> [snapback]3413691[/snapback]​*


You are welcome anytime...just dont let Brandon drink...he gets crazy..like an indio


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

hOW STUPID COULD THIS BE.....

"HEY, HOMIE, LET'S GO DRIVE BY SHOOTING ON YOUR RAG TOP IMPALA....which one homie? The one with Gold Under carriage, candy paint Job, Suicide Doors, Flip Front End....yeah that 150,000 dollar Car Ese.....Oh yeah Bring your Trophies too, We'll Throw it at them...Dont' go too fast tho...You might dirty the white walls......I'm running for Car of the Year"



:roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 14 2005, 02:00 PM
> *You are welcome anytime...just dont let Brandon drink...he gets crazy..like an indio
> [snapback]3413748[/snapback]​*




been there done that, I took that fool to his backyard with his broken arm (from jacking off) and through him in the pool... Damn dude, vomit all over the house, on the bbq grill, on the food, t.v. i was like WTF the exocist hahaha

at least he said this is Premier Car Club for life PUTOS!!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 14 2005, 02:01 PM
> *hOW STUPID COULD THIS BE.....
> 
> "HEY, HOMIE, LET'S GO DRIVE BY SHOOTING ON YOUR RAG TOP IMPALA....which one homie? The one with Gold Under carriage, candy paint Job, Suicide Doors, Flip Front End....yeah that 150,000 dollar Car Ese.....Oh yeah Bring your Trophies too, We'll Throw it at them...Dont' go too fast tho...You might dirty the white walls......I'm running for Car of the Year"
> ...



HELL YEAH!!! and hit 3 wheel motion on them putos carnal, fuck them, lets show them our Barrio can hit 3 wheels while we're missing one wheel... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 14 2005, 01:56 PM
> *oye cao, was that towards me or layitlow??? hahaha... But hey... Ballers and Police officers in your club doesn't mix, one of them is going to lose a job pretty soon with this statement in case there are police officers in this internet chet on here....
> 
> Same with us, we all have some gang relation/relative or w/e so I ain't sweating it... like I said, to me it was a positive and to many its a negative... oh well... I've never been a gang member but my I sure as hell do know a lot of members...
> ...


I meant Ballers as in lots of money....not Drug Dealers......I assure you that WE do not have none of those in the Club.....and Nah Man, I aint sweating it...We all here having fun....I'm just Fucken around 'cuz all this is a JOKE to me...


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 14 2005, 01:00 PM
> *You are welcome anytime...just dont let Brandon drink...he gets crazy..like an indio
> [snapback]3413748[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 14 2005, 02:03 PM
> *HELL YEAH!!! and hit 3 wheel motion on them putos carnal, fuck them, lets show them our Barrio can hit 3 wheels while we're missing one wheel... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3413770[/snapback]​*


Yeah.......I'll shoot you with my WINDEX.....fool.........


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

DAM 19 PEOPLE IN THIS TOPIC! ONLY THREE PEOPLE RESPONDING! HEY GUYS WANNA START A GANG?


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 14 2005, 02:04 PM
> *I meant Ballers as in lots of money....not Drug Dealers......I assure you that WE do not have none of those in the Club.....and Nah Man, I aint sweating it...We all here having fun....I'm just Fucken around 'cuz all this is a JOKE to me...
> [snapback]3413779[/snapback]​*


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 14 2005, 02:06 PM
> *DAM 19 PEOPLE IN THIS TOPIC! ONLY THREE PEOPLE RESPONDING! HEY GUYS WANNA START A GANG?
> [snapback]3413797[/snapback]​*


can we be the 27

13+14=27 LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 14 2005, 02:06 PM
> *Yeah.......I'll shoot you with my WINDEX.....fool.........
> [snapback]3413796[/snapback]​*



I got mothers wax on it bitch hahahaa


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 14 2005, 02:06 PM
> *DAM 19 PEOPLE IN THIS TOPIC! ONLY THREE PEOPLE RESPONDING! HEY GUYS WANNA START A GANG?
> [snapback]3413797[/snapback]​*



do you think it will fuck up my reputation?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I guess I claim TRECE 'cuz I roll on 13 inch wheels.......................Damn I feel sorry for them BIG WHEELS Fan..............oh yeah hahaha...They got "ROLLIN 20S"......................maybe it is Gang Related :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

8 Members left...damn what happened........


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

DONE


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

THEY DONT WANT TO GET TYPED IN! THEY SCURED!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Jul 14 2005, 04:32 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

are u putos ready to die for this lowrider shit???! cause i am!!!! :guns:


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

i remember this one time i was drunk! me and my lil homie went to some house and this 17 yr old btch was there with 4 kids, she had bigg ass titties, i gues cause she barely had ''another''kid.he started messin with her then he called me into her room i took the ice chest full of budweiser, put my glock on the ironing board, and we gang banged the shit out of her, and her 3 yr old was asleep on the next bed,and her two babies wer all crying n shit! while the other kid was playing in the living room, it was so fuked up i loved it,


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

NOW THATS GANGSTER


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 14 2005, 04:04 PM
> *i remember this one time i was drunk! me and my lil homie went to some house and this 17 yr old btch was there with 4 kids, she had bigg ass titties, i gues cause she barely had ''another''kid.he started messin with her then he called me into her room i took the ice chest full of budweiser, put my glock on the ironing board, and we gang banged the shit out of her, and her 3 yr old was asleep on the next bed,and her two babies wer all crying n shit! while the other kid was playing in the living room, it was so fuked up i loved it,
> [snapback]3414236[/snapback]​*



I remember one time rollin in Steve Millers yellow 64 rag in Pedro, and some fools started shit, and Troy....... O wait, it can' be repeated in writing :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## Krichard (Jan 11, 2003)

Yeah, it's just a part of life for some.


----------



## bay area Rollerz (May 31, 2005)

this iz ROLLERZ ONLY MAFIA bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns: :machinegun: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 14 2005, 02:51 PM
> *WE PUT ASIDE THE GANG AFFILIATION WHEN FLYING COLORS....EVERYONE FROM DIFFERENT NEIGHBORHOOD GET A LONG OR THEY GET PUT IN PLACE...(GET CHECKED)....We got Lawyers, Doctors, Brokers, Loan Officers, Ballers, Hustlers, Pizza Delivery (boy)...Priest.........Chinese...Japanese...Filipinos....Hispanics...Latinos....White...Black..............Crips.....Bloods...Eses............EVEN POLICE OFFICER...................................................EVERYONE GET ALONG, SINGS THE SAME SONG.....We drink, Laugh, Cry, Throw Up...get sick and DIE TOGETHER...................................THERE!!!! Is that Clear enough..........I know a Car Club who denies that they are not GANG RELATED...Fucken bullshit.........Somehow, Somewhere, You are Gang Related, either your baby momma, your baby momma friend, your baby momma friend's friend.....that makes you related....You make Contact with them Right? then you are related....
> 
> Now for Whoever started this post....I GIVE YOU PROPS Cuz Now....YOU ARE GANG RELATED!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3413682[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## Krichard (Jan 11, 2003)

My bad


----------



## bay area Rollerz (May 31, 2005)

where u at Lifer?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Krichard (Jan 11, 2003)

international


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bay area Rollerz_@Jul 14 2005, 04:53 PM
> *where u at Lifer?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> [snapback]3414906[/snapback]​*



WHAT'S MY BROTHER , I HAVEN'T HEARD FROM YOU IN AWHILE


----------



## bay area Rollerz (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 14 2005, 03:56 PM
> *WHAT'S MY BROTHER , I HAVEN'T HEARD FROM YOU IN AWHILE
> 
> [snapback]3414926[/snapback]​*


whats up A!!! Howz everything? I've been up here layin low!!!! Good to hear from you!! uffin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bay area Rollerz_@Jul 14 2005, 05:02 PM
> *whats up A!!! Howz everything? I've been up here layin low!!!! Good to hear from you!! uffin:
> [snapback]3414952[/snapback]​*



I'M KOOL , JUST DEALING WITH THE SAME BULLSHIT WE TALKED ABOUT .
HOW ABOUT YOU , HOW'S MOM & POP'S DOING ????


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Bangers Are Tha Best Ridaz!

It's Something About It Rather Their Crip, Blood, Ese or Norte.*


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Tu hermano for real PC?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil shawn_@Jul 14 2005, 06:07 PM
> *Bangers Are tha Best Ridaz!
> 
> It's Something About It Rather Their Crip, Blood, Ese or Norte.
> [snapback]3414983[/snapback]​*



A lot of people hate on me for wanting to cruise with a cold beer in my lap. Theres no other way for me.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 14 2005, 11:48 AM
> *Hubbards 3ce and Hubbards CC are one and the same :biggrin:
> [snapback]3411849[/snapback]​*


I know some fool in California with a 63 rag and a 409 in it, who loves gangbangin' the homies girlfriends... :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## bay area Rollerz (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 14 2005, 04:04 PM
> *I'M KOOL , JUST DEALING WITH THE SAME BULLSHIT WE TALKED ABOUT .
> HOW ABOUT YOU , HOW'S MOM & POP'S DOING ????
> [snapback]3414965[/snapback]​*


cool...when you comming up to visit? I hope to go down at the end of the month...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 14 2005, 01:41 PM
> *I don't like my homie keith bc when I met him, he said, what barrio you from PUTO and socked me on my face... then he picked me up and said, ok you my homie now... DAYUMMMM... hehehe LOL
> [snapback]3413626[/snapback]​*



SO HE JUMPED YOU IN HIS HOOD NACHO ...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


AND FUK THIS TOPIC ..FUKN NEWBIES ASK THE DUMBEST QUESTIONS .....

LOOK AROUND ..BE CAREFUL ..

DAMMM THESE MEDS ARE FUKN GREAT ..DONT MIND ME JUST PASSIN THROUGH ...C-YA...


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

I aint' seen any Gangmembers. You see any Gangmembers?- COLORS [the movie] :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Jul 14 2005, 06:36 PM
> *I aint' seen any Gangmembers. You see any Gangmembers?- COLORS [the movie] :biggrin:
> [snapback]3415841[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 14 2005, 05:14 PM
> *THEY DONT WANT TO GET TYPED IN! THEY SCURED!
> [snapback]3413862[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

hey I'll take a stab at this or is that shank, well which ever. Lot's of riders used to be bangers liv'n the life. As long as when they get in to your club there not carring a lot of luggage with them & you know what I mean should be cool. In the end if you have a member who's still bang'n then you may end up with some issues. Especially if there bang'n with a plaque? But even if there not & there bang'n it's going to create some issues. Just my thought. I was around during the lowrider wars of the 70's in ELA.. 
NEW WAVE / KLIQUE - Lj...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG????????




fuck it, ill just go join a gang.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

THIS IS MR CAPONE FROM THE STREETS OF L.A SURENO TO THE HART GANGS IS MY LIFE BECAUSE MY DAD IS FROM THE SAME GANG AND MOMS TOO ALL MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS WE WERE FROM THE STREETS OF EAST LOS ANGELES NOW I HAVE BEEN LOWRIDING FOR 3 YEAR I GOT 87 REGAL 81 MALIBU AND 62 IMPALA IF YOU WANT TO SEE SOME PICTURES EMAIL ME AT [email protected] LATER HOMIES THIS IS BIG CAPONE SUR 13 TILL I DIE :angry:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

KLIQUE IS IN THE HOUSE :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illusion_@Jul 14 2005, 02:54 PM
> *I've seen a few big clubs out there who don't mind taking in gangbangers what's up with that why would you burn up your club name and bring that drama in your club?
> 
> 
> [snapback]3411606[/snapback]​*


i would rather have a gang banger in my club than a square or nerd thats gonna be the first to run if shit goes down.

i'm sure many will agree and if u don't live in socal u won't under stand that gangs and lowriders will always be in the same boat. from the places we live to the people we know.


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illusion_@Jul 14 2005, 02:54 PM
> *I've seen a few big clubs out there who don't mind taking in gangbangers what's up with that why would you burn up your club name and bring that drama in your club?
> 
> 
> [snapback]3411606[/snapback]​*


 where at in compton do u live homie??'

whats streets and what neighborhoods are around u? i'm always in compton at least 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

u talkin to me?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 14 2005, 02:50 PM
> *Thanks.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3414107[/snapback]​*


Your Welcome...ESE!


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 14 2005, 09:43 PM
> *hey I'll take a stab at this or is that shank, well which ever. Lot's of riders used to be bangers liv'n the life. As long as when they get in to your club there not carring a lot of luggage with them & you know what I mean should be cool. In the end if you have a member who's still bang'n then you may end up with some issues. Especially if there bang'n with a plaque? But even if there not & there bang'n it's going to create some issues. Just my thought. I was around during the lowrider wars of the 70's in ELA..
> NEW WAVE / KLIQUE - Lj...
> [snapback]3416171[/snapback]​*


What exactly do you know about that incident homie.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

AW not sure what you mean by incident. There was not just one, this happened over long a period of time.. Things calmed down when there was the federation but that didn't last that long. Not sure if that answers your question? 
Things from what I can tell are much better now and seems like most of the clubs get along now. So that's a good thing.. Whittier Blvd in the late 60's and 70's was the shit, nothing compares to it now and don't think it ever will. Lived for several years in San Jose, Story & King was also pretty happening all the way into the early 80's, I'd compare it close to Whittier Blvd.. No disrepect to any other areas, those are just ones I had personal experiance with... 
John - Homie Styln 69 Impala - DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

AW, I can tell you this about your club, I had one of the first 25 plaques that were made when the memebers of New Wave got together with old memebrs of KLIQUE and started it back up. I gave it up when I left cause we didn't have but maybe 40-45 plaques at the time. I left for No Cali to go to College.. Much respect for 
KLIQUE ELA still burns in my heart to have left.. aka Lil John roll'n 69 Chevelle Black Vinyle top on Metelic Copper


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Illusion_@Jul 14 2005, 08:54 AM
> *I've seen a few big clubs out there who don't mind taking in gangbangers what's up with that why would you burn up your club name and bring that drama in your club?
> 
> 
> [snapback]3411606[/snapback]​*


ya fool this timer bangs :angry: ............................................









































MY NUTS ALL OVER YOUR BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jul 16 2005, 09:12 AM
> *ya fool this timer bangs :angry: ............................................
> GOTTI'S NUTS ALL OVER EVANGELINAS HAIRY ASS :biggrin:
> [snapback]3421099[/snapback]​*


:twak:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 16 2005, 08:19 AM
> *:twak:
> [snapback]3421107[/snapback]​*


HEY LATIN THANKS FOR SWINGING ON MY NUTS LAST WEAK :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

North Side Gangsta Crips Stockton California

Started back in 86. But I don't bang anymore, but I still see my family and homies doing it after all these years. I be like damn dogg you still repn the block, and slangin. Dudes is broke, and strugglin. That aint for me no more


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 16 2005, 05:40 PM
> *North Side Gangsta Crips Stockton California
> 
> Started back in 86.  But I don't bang anymore, but I still see my family and homies doing it after all these years. I be like damn dogg you still repn the block, and slangin.  Dudes is broke, and strugglin.  That aint for me no more
> [snapback]3423215[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ him being white crip


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

gangsters :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jul 16 2005, 07:47 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: @ him being white crip
> [snapback]3423240[/snapback]​*


Have you ever seen me in person, or seen a picture of me, I have white in me, that is about it.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 16 2005, 10:25 PM
> *Have you ever seen me in person, or seen a picture of me, I have white in me, that is about it.
> [snapback]3424268[/snapback]​*



gangsters dont roll 4 doors uness they r from the 40's or 30's lol


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 16 2005, 05:40 PM
> *North Side Gangsta Crips Stockton California
> 
> Started back in 86.  But I don't bang anymore, but I still see my family and homies doing it after all these years. I be like damn dogg you still repn the block, and slangin.  Dudes is broke, and strugglin.  That aint for me no more
> [snapback]3423215[/snapback]​*


small world,i used to live in the north pole CORTEZ PARK


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

gang member are cool in clubs. Just as they know they start shit with a plauqe or with other car club they are gone. thats the way I see it they have to respect the club and the name they have build. if they dont then there nothing but a bad member and need to be kicked out


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 14 2005, 05:15 PM
> *I know some fool in  California with a 63 rag and a 409 in it, who loves gangbangin' the homies girlfriends... :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :nono:
> [snapback]3415012[/snapback]​*





HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ME TOO!!!! LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 14 2005, 07:15 PM
> *SO HE JUMPED YOU IN HIS HOOD NACHO ...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...




hahaha, yeah man, fucking keith... lol


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROB 64_@Jul 14 2005, 09:57 PM
> *THIS IS MR CAPONE FROM THE STREETS OF L.A SURENO TO THE HART GANGS IS MY LIFE BECAUSE MY DAD IS FROM THE SAME GANG AND MOMS TOO ALL MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS  WE  WERE FROM THE STREETS OF EAST LOS ANGELES NOW I HAVE BEEN LOWRIDING FOR 3 YEAR I GOT 87 REGAL 81 MALIBU AND 62 IMPALA IF YOU WANT TO SEE SOME PICTURES EMAIL ME AT [email protected] LATER HOMIES THIS IS BIG CAPONE SUR 13 TILL I DIE :angry:
> [snapback]3416401[/snapback]​*







PINCHE CHOLO!!! I still like your malibu :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

man this shit is getting funny i used to bang but now i am a family man but i will never stop kicking my hat and loveing teh color blue lmao hell the vp of my club used to roll in teh enemy crew but we are down for lowriding and building cars


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

I DON'T THINK ANY SAN JOSE CAR CLUB HAS ANY GANG MEMBERS IN THERE CLUBS NOT THAT I KNOW OF.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I AM ORIGINALLY FROM KANSAS CITY A BIG CITY WHERE I GREW UP A LOT OF VIOLENCE THESE PEOPLE THAT ARE IN A GANG OR FROM YOUR HOOD AND YOU GROW UP WITH THEM.SO YOU RIDE WITH THEM. BUT A CAR CLUB IS DIFFRENT YOUR KIDS AND FAMILY IS INVOLVED ALOT OF PEOPLE TRY TO CHANGE BUT IT'S US IN OUR OWN AREAS THAT HOLD US BACK.NOT LETTING US GET AHEAD.A PERSONS PAST SHOULD NOT JUDGE THERE FUTURE NOBODYS PERFECT TO JUDGE ANYONE.SO LET THEM IN TILL THEY PROVE YOU WRONG. WE ALL NO WHAT COMES WITH RIMS AND FANCY RIDES SOME PEOPLE WILL KILL FOR AND HAVE. AND WE DO THAT TO EACH OTHER MEXICAN AND BLACK WHILE THE MAN IS ON TOP OF THE HILL WITH MILLIONS.


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Jul 17 2005, 08:06 PM
> *I DON'T THINK ANY SAN JOSE CAR CLUB HAS ANY GANG MEMBERS IN THERE CLUBS NOT THAT I KNOW OF.
> [snapback]3427998[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 14 2005, 01:47 PM
> *You know it is important to know your history....but I am sick of us stating and defending that it started this way or that way. Like if we were all fucking neandrathals...and we evolved into this new homogonized version.Lowriding evolved mostly in part, because our financial situation changed....as well as our mentality. You can take a boy out of the hood, but you cannot take the hood out the boy!....
> 
> BUT...you can take the hoodlum out the boy from the hood!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jul 17 2005, 01:33 AM
> *small world,i used to live in the north pole CORTEZ PARK
> [snapback]3424554[/snapback]​*


Damn that is back in the day, we usually hang at Val Verde now. But cool shit homey


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 17 2005, 08:49 PM
> *WE ALL NO WHAT COMES WITH RIMS AND FANCY RIDES SOME PEOPLE WILL KILL FOR AND HAVE. AND WE DO THAT TO EACH OTHER MEXICAN AND BLACK WHILE THE MAN IS ON TOP OF THE HILL WITH MILLIONS.
> [snapback]3428198[/snapback]​*


As a representative for "The Man," here you go. Please have some of my millions. Oh, wait. I don't have shit. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 17 2005, 12:21 AM
> *gangsters dont roll 4 doors uness they r from the 40's or 30's lol
> [snapback]3424502[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SOMEONE NEEDS TO TELL 1 LO 64 THAT. LOL!


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 15 2005, 03:29 PM
> * AW not sure what you mean by incident. There was not just one, this happened over long a period of time.. Things calmed down when there was the federation but that didn't last that long. Not sure if that answers your question?
> Things from what I can tell are much better now and seems like most of the clubs get along now. So that's a good thing.. Whittier Blvd in the late 60's and 70's was the shit, nothing compares to it now and don't think it ever will. Lived for several years in San Jose, Story & King was also pretty happening all the way into the early 80's, I'd compare it close to Whittier Blvd.. No disrepect to any other areas, those are just ones I had personal experiance with...
> John - Homie Styln 69 Impala - DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC
> [snapback]3419602[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

BEING A GANGSTER IS SO NEAT! 
"QOUTE FROM EASY-E"


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:angry: PINCHIS CHOLOS QUITENSE DE AQUI CHINGAO MICLO!!!


----------



## BOOM BOOM (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Illusion_@Jul 14 2005, 07:54 AM
> *I've seen a few big clubs out there who don't mind taking in gangbangers what's up with that why would you burn up your club name and bring that drama in your club?
> 
> 
> [snapback]3411606[/snapback]​*


There will always be gangs hom ie nothing we do or say or belong to will ever change it.


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 18 2005, 07:49 AM
> *Damn that is back in the day, we usually hang at Val Verde now.  But cool shit homey
> [snapback]3429626[/snapback]​*


  valverde,texas


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

man, i just bang on tha net so i dont get hurt.

Anyways- it seems in the eye of the media,theres a thin line between gangbanging and having your homies you grew up with being there to back you up in case somethin happens. I don't think anything should be about where your from, but what your about can definitely seperate people.

To tell you the truth I listen to alot of norteno 'gangster rap', even though all my family is from L.A. and lower. I don't like most sureno rap. Not the lyrics, not the beats. But that dont mean I wouldn't rather be there than here right now. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 19 2005, 04:31 PM
> *man, i just bang on tha net so i dont get hurt.
> [snapback]3439168[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 19 2005, 05:21 PM
> * valverde,texas
> [snapback]3438733[/snapback]​*


NO Val Verde is a Park on the North Side of Stockton that my homies still hang out at.


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 21 2005, 08:31 AM
> *NO Val Verde is a Park on the North Side of Stockton that my homies still hang out at.
> [snapback]3448909[/snapback]​*


I REPRESENT VAL VERDE PARK, TEXAS  :guns:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 21 2005, 06:02 PM
> *I REPRESENT VAL VERDE PARK, TEXAS   :guns:
> [snapback]3451393[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 21 2005, 05:02 PM
> *I REPRESENT VAL VERDE PARK, TEXAS   :guns:
> [snapback]3451393[/snapback]​*


VAL VERDE Fool


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 21 2005, 06:02 PM
> *I REPRESENT VAL VERDE PARK, TEXAS   :guns:
> [snapback]3451393[/snapback]​*



man, shut the fuck up bitch


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

:biggrin: gangbanging on LIL


----------



## Texas Switch HitterS (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 15 2005, 03:29 PM
> * AW not sure what you mean by incident. There was not just one, this happened over long a period of time.. Things calmed down when there was the federation but that didn't last that long. Not sure if that answers your question?
> Things from what I can tell are much better now and seems like most of the clubs get along now. So that's a good thing.. Whittier Blvd in the late 60's and 70's was the shit, nothing compares to it now and don't think it ever will. Lived for several years in San Jose, Story & King was also pretty happening all the way into the early 80's, I'd compare it close to Whittier Blvd.. No disrepect to any other areas, those are just ones I had personal experiance with...
> John - Homie Styln 69 Impala - DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC
> [snapback]3419602[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: 
Some of of the people on this website called people NEWIES be for you call so one a NEWBIE you need to read the history books and I'm white and I read the history books before i hop in the my LOW LOW.
Gangs were made because back in the 60-80 police were biting the SHIT out of the LOWRIDER people on the BLVD. So you need to read the history books be for you get in to lowriding not just some rich person looking for a nice car.  


DALLAS LOWRIDERS c.c. WUZ UP :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

alot oh people dont really know t he true meaning of lowriding ,,they think is about gangbanging and shit ,,,,is all about showing respect and showing pride in the way u build your ride lowriding is an art not gang related


----------



## Texas Switch HitterS (Jun 18, 2005)

Here is a HISTORY question for everyone what kind of BAGS did the LOWRIDER people put in there car to make them lower?











I now the answer do you?


:dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Switch HitterS_@Jul 25 2005, 07:15 PM
> *Here is a HISTORY question for everyone what kind of BAGS did the LOWRIDER people put in there car to make them lower?
> I now the answer do you?
> :dunno:
> [snapback]3476717[/snapback]​*


Go to the Beach scoop up as much as you want.. :biggrin: 

Pop those level air bags in the 1958 Impala, those aint worth nothing nowadays anyways! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Hey anything to get low,right? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas Switch HitterS_@Jul 25 2005, 04:15 PM
> *Here is a HISTORY question for everyone what kind of BAGS did the LOWRIDER people put in there car to make them lower?
> I now the answer do you?
> :dunno:
> [snapback]3476717[/snapback]​*



from the grocery market? I dunno and I don't care... 


BEAN BAGS!!! hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Switch HitterS (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 25 2005, 06:25 PM
> *Go to the Beach scoop up as much as you want.. :biggrin:
> 
> Pop those level air bags in the 1958 Impala, those aint worth nothing nowadays anyways! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


right sand bags.


----------



## Texas Switch HitterS (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 25 2005, 06:31 PM
> *from the grocery market? I dunno and I don't care...
> BEAN BAGS!!! hahaha :biggrin:
> [snapback]3477350[/snapback]​*


your mad because u dont now SHIT about the HISTORY.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Switch HitterS_@Jul 25 2005, 09:20 PM
> *your mad because u dont now SHIT about the HISTORY.
> [snapback]3477631[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas Switch HitterS_@Jul 25 2005, 06:20 PM
> *your mad because u dont now SHIT about the HISTORY.
> [snapback]3477631[/snapback]​*



homie, I could give a f-ck about lowriding history... to me its no history... I don't care about that, its not life changing experience or nothing... Now if you talk about Universal history, national history, cultural history... shoot and we'll have an interesting conversation... Please, I do remind you... lets talk about REAL history... not bullshit history...

what year was the annexation of the southwest?

Nacho :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 25 2005, 11:04 PM
> *homie, I could give a f-ck about lowriding history... to me its no history... I don't care about that, its not life changing experience or nothing... Now if you talk about Universal history, national history, cultural history... shoot and we'll have an interesting conversation... Please, I do remind you... lets talk about REAL history... not bullshit history...
> 
> what year was the annexation of the southwest?
> ...



Why it began in 1846...


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 25 2005, 08:09 PM
> *Why it began in 1846...
> [snapback]3478429[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 25 2005, 11:11 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3478443[/snapback]​*


 :uh:  Am I right or what???????????????????


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 25 2005, 08:17 PM
> *:uh:   Am I right or what???????????????????
> [snapback]3478484[/snapback]​*




yeah, ended two years after...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 25 2005, 09:04 PM
> *homie, I could give a f-ck about lowriding history... to me its no history... I don't care about that, its not life changing experience or nothing... Now if you talk about Universal history, national history, cultural history... shoot and we'll have an interesting conversation... Please, I do remind you... lets talk about REAL history... not bullshit history...
> 
> what year was the annexation of the southwest?
> ...


You are such a good teacher. Now if you could teach your barber what a haircut looks like you might be getting somewhere. :biggrin: What's up Nacho?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 25 2005, 11:27 PM
> *You are such a good teacher.  Now if you could teach your barber what a haircut looks like you might be getting somewhere. :biggrin:  What's up Nacho?
> [snapback]3478547[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

NAH, NACHO IS LIKE SAMPSON, HIS STRENGTH IS IN HIS HAIR. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 25 2005, 08:27 PM
> *You are such a good teacher.  Now if you could teach your barber what a haircut looks like you might be getting somewhere. :biggrin:  What's up Nacho?
> [snapback]3478547[/snapback]​*



WHAT AN ASS!!! actually I choose the hair style... the only thing is that if I cut it off I will lose fame and lose customers LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 25 2005, 08:36 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> NAH, NACHO IS LIKE SAMPSON, HIS STRENGTH IS IN HIS HAIR. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3478603[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 25 2005, 09:45 PM
> *WHAT AN ASS!!! actually I choose the hair style... the only thing is that if I cut it off I will lose fame and lose customers LOL
> [snapback]3478668[/snapback]​*


Nobody would recognize you without it. Are you coming to Black Sunday this year?


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 25 2005, 08:48 PM
> *Nobody would recognize you without it.  Are you coming to Black Sunday this year?
> [snapback]3478686[/snapback]​*



if you don't see the awesome hair style that means NACHO WASN"T THERE!!! hahaha


actually i can't make it bro


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 25 2005, 09:49 PM
> *if you don't see the awesome hair style that means NACHO WASN"T THERE!!! hahaha
> actually i can't make it bro
> [snapback]3478693[/snapback]​*


That's cool it just won't be as entertaining without you there. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 25 2005, 08:50 PM
> *That's cool it just won't be as entertaining without you there. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3478702[/snapback]​*




hahaha, you're starting to sound like my friends from phoenix hahahaa but yeah, it will be boring without me... I think down 4 life won't be happy  lol


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Whats making me laugh is how these guys are talking about the history of lowriding and gangs based on some book sombody wrote. Like an inside look into the Barrio. Give it a rest it will always be gangs. L.A gangs just got the most attention in the media and with the movies. All i know is growing up you could get got anywhere in Cali if you didnt watch out. Lowriding and gangs dont go hand and hand but both are co-existant as generations of sons and daughters were lost due to gang violence. Or just being in the wrong place at the wrong time. 



I still Lowride as an older man but dont see gang violence like i used to cause im not in the middle of it anymore. Its the youngstas turn now and some of them will have clean rides . just the way it goes. But no matter what i say people that havent been in gangs can never understand anyway and i dont expect them to.


----------



## SaV650 (Jul 22, 2005)

I SEEN A GUY IN SF AND HE HAD A TATOO THAT READ "NORTE" THEN "1 4" ON HIS ARMS AND SOME OTHER THAT WERENT THAT VISIBLE HE WAS RIDING A CANDY APPLE 63 IMP.........I DONT THINK THERES THAT MANY .......NO PLAQE ON DAT CAR SO I DONT KNOW .........


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

bang on these nutts :uh:


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

Wait this reminds of Pachuchos? Aren't they O.G Lowriders? :0


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

pachuchos?


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

Wait my bad, Pachucos aren't gang affiliated.


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mendiola_@Jul 26 2005, 12:32 AM
> *Wait my bad, Pachucos aren't gang affiliated.
> [snapback]3480018[/snapback]​*


wtf r u talkin bout willis?


----------

